# Unbelievable



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Saw huge flock across road about 3 hundred yards from my spot watching for awhile on side road then they crossed road walking toward my area took ten minutes to cross.seen big rocks before but never on my side had te cameras lucky had two where they went


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

More


----------



## skinl19 (Feb 15, 2012)

I like thee shots of the toms lined up. Looks like you would have a tough time picking out which one to go after.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Awesome!

Sent from my SM-G892A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Spectacular!!


----------



## Jdhunttrapfish (Jan 14, 2016)

Cool pics, this spring is looking good for you


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

If you need help running them off send me your phone number.
I could hit my box call over the phone , and they'd depart quickly.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Waif said:


> If you need help running them off send me your phone number.
> I could hit my box call over the phone , and they'd depart quickly.


I see big groups every year in March never by me.Usually within half to mile a way.One place one day next day might’ be 200yds to half mile away but in April they spit up I have good little flock in my area


----------



## brownty1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Why are the toms lining up and strutting right next to each other? Because they’re turkeys and no one knows? Got my new decoys yesterday and can’t wait till 4/17. These are awesome pictures btw


----------



## Fishindeer (Dec 29, 2017)

Nice pictures! Too many eyes they’d catch me moving for sure. My new Turkey vest arrived yesterday. It’s getting close. Had 4 hens cruise thru the yard this morning. Cool to see close.


----------



## Wino (Oct 23, 2020)

retired dundo said:


> Saw huge flock across road about 3 hundred yards from my spot watching for awhile on side road then they crossed road walking toward my area took ten minutes to cross.seen big rocks before but never on my side had te cameras lucky had two where they went
> View attachment 756905
> View attachment 756906
> View attachment 756907
> View attachment 756905


Wo


----------



## Wino (Oct 23, 2020)

Unbelievable but you got the pictures heading up to unit A for opening day trying to get up there a little earlier and do some scouting this will be my first turkey hunt trying to gather all the information I can


retired dundo said:


> Saw huge flock across road about 3 hundred yards from my spot watching for awhile on side road then they crossed road walking toward my area took ten minutes to cross.seen big rocks before but never on my side had te cameras lucky had two where they went
> View attachment 756905
> View attachment 756906
> View attachment 756907
> View attachment 756905


I'm new to this game but holy crap just writing these guys


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

After all those turkeys the ofher was day not one picture the next day on ten cameras


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

[/QUOTE]


skinl19 said:


> I like thee shots of the toms lined up. Looks like you would have a tough time picking out which one to go after.



Great pic for sure! But it looks like the girls couldn't care less. Ha ha!


----------



## Fishindeer (Dec 29, 2017)

retired dundo said:


> After all those turkeys the ofher was day not one picture the next day on ten cameras


Sometimes it seems they travel in a big circle and return in a couple days.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

I’ve been getting bunch of pictures every day.Don’t know why or what there eating.It’s just two small food plots that I planted with white tail clover and brasica.It never grew much because it got so dry when it started growing.Must be finding bugs.


----------

